# Overload Of Kittens!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

There is this Humane Law Enforcement unit that I know of. Well, I heard that they have an overload of cats/kittens. They all need homes. If you are interested, you can contact them by phone at 1-810-989-3155, or you can visit the place, here is the address:

3378 Griswold Road
Port Huron, MI 48060

I don't know how much time the kitties have.  They also do out-of-state adoptions.  They also have a Sphynx cat!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Anyone interested?


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

I am always interested, but unfortunately, that seems to be the situation everywhere. We have several leagues/rescue sites here in Mass. that are also overloaded with kitties. Some hold "adoption days" every weekend. Most are "no-kill" shelters, and sadly, a few are not.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mickey's Mom said:


> I am always interested, but unfortunately, that seems to be the situation everywhere. We have several leagues/rescue sites here in Mass. that are also overloaded with kitties. Some hold "adoption days" every weekend. Most are "no-kill" shelters, and sadly, a few are not.


Yeah I know it is sad. Why don't you adopt one? They do out-of-state adoptions.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to add, they have an email, but, I can't remember what it is. I'll see if I can find it. They are in Monday-Friday.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

aww. I wish I could! :?  poor kitties!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am sorry, their correct phone number is 810-984-3155


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I';m sorry I made a mistake. They have an abbysian cat. Sorry for the mis-information on the abbysian cat. :wink:


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish I could too, but unfortunately pounds are filled with cats and dogs anywhere you go. 

When are they gonna invent animal condoms? Now the education is the hard part..LOL


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pyross_Smurf said:


> When are they gonna invent animal condoms? Now the education is the hard part..LOL


Yeah no kidding



Pyross_Smurf said:


> but unfortunately pounds are filled with cats and dogs anywhere you go. .


  I know that is very sad. http://www.petfinder.com might hav pictures, I'm not sure though. Their website is http://www.stclaircounty.org/Offices/hle

I wish I could adopt ALL animals but I can't.


----------

